# New Reserve Officers



## mineman65 (Jan 30, 2007)

This footage is from graduation of Course 226 of new Army Reserve Officers in Hamina, Finland:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hR-yLxn6m8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------

